# Gravel for under deck



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Gravels not going to improve the grade.
I'd grade it with what around here we call driveway dirt or fill dirt. Then gravel over that if you want to for looks.


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

They have something called 80/20. 80% top soil and 20% peat moss, is that similar to what your thinking of.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No not even close, that sounds like something to plant a garden with. 
This is compatable sand that used when building driveways of back filling where a slab is going to be pored.
Weeds and greass do not like to grow in it.


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

I don't see anything on there website about stuff like that, maybe since I live in a northern climate they use something different then what your use to.


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

Maybe, but the point is that you can't use gravel to re direct water, it just flows through it.


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

Just the way they described it on there site it sounded like the water would run off of the 3/4 down instead of through it. I will probably end up getting some type of soil, it is a low deck and once it is done no one will see under it.


----------

